# HEY PAUL at PTLlandscapeIL.............WHAT GIVES?



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Paul.......whats up?

We have been talking about using me since Oct. all through November and now here we are in Dec. and you haven't returned any of my calls or e-mails. 

You said you had properties you want me for, you said you had all kinds of other work you needed done as well. You were all about working me this winter. 

You also said you were very interested in renting a shop with me to get your business out of the house next to you the city is harassing you about. I made the appointment that night like we talked about with the agent to view the property like you wanted. Then you don't show up and won't answer your phone since. 

I'm kinda confused here as why i have all these e-mails from you about all the work you wanted me to do, but now you seem to be on another planet. 

I sure wish back in early November i would have know this is how it was going to be as it might have given me a little more time to find other arrangements. 

Did you find somebody else for all the work?.....Are you still alive?.... me understand.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

maybe he just didnt like you


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

then why string me along for 6+ weeks?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dissociative;885130 said:


> then why string me along for 6+ weeks?


Maybe he's a women,they like to string guys along.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

got an awfully deep voice..........


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Lets talk about the purple elephant in the room shall we.....


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

LMAO !!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i don;t get it


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

ur not the only one bud. ive have 3 seperate people from this site alone string me along! people love to toot their own horn! makes me sick


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

I think he expected a little more love from you 
You just did not fufil his manly needs
It is the internet some people may like to talk big or he got eaten by wolves
Id guess swine flu or rectal bleading though


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

it's gonna snow soon and he'll call all mad cuz i'm not there...lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Hope it works out. I've met alot of good people on the site and a couple that have taken advantage of me. Oh well live and learn. Everyone is bigger on the internet.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

JD Dave;885852 said:


> Hope it works out. I've met alot of good people on the site and a couple that have taken advantage of me. Oh well live and learn. Everyone is bigger on the internet.


You calling me fat?


----------

